# Musician/Composer Look-alikes



## schuberkovich

This thread needs to exists because I just realised something
Bartok






= Rik Mayall (The Young Ones, other British comedy)


----------



## Kieran

looks like


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Already posted this one elsewhere here - but fits this thread...........


----------



## Feathers

Even the tie. :lol:

Always worth a mention.


----------



## brianvds




----------



## Nereffid

(found on Reddit)

Prince Charming (Shrek) - Jamie Lannister (Game of Thrones) - Eric Whitacre


----------



## elgar's ghost

Think I've posted this before - Aaron Copland gives it his best Larry David:


----------



## GodNickSatan

This thread makes me wonder how long Beethoven would have had to live for there to be a photograph of him?


----------



## hello

GodNickSatan said:


> This thread makes me wonder how long Beethoven would have had to live for there to be a photograph of him?


The oldest surviving photograph was taken in 1926, and Beethoven died in 1927.


----------



## ptr

hello said:


> The oldest surviving photograph was taken in 1926, and Beethoven died in 1927.


Wow! That Beethoven dude was really old, he was born in 1770!

I've pointed it out before, Mr TC Obsession has a resemblance of Johnny B. Goode!







<-->








/ptr


----------



## ptr

Kieran said:


> View attachment 17640
> looks like
> View attachment 17641


How come I so much prefer the "Singing detective" to Louis B? :angel:

/ptr


----------



## DeepR




----------



## GodNickSatan

hello said:


> The oldest surviving photograph was taken in 1926, and Beethoven died in 1927.


So I wonder if people would rather there be a photograph of Beethoven uncovered, or say, a major work like a symphony.


----------



## Kieran

looks like


----------



## Sudonim

Hermann Scherchen ...








... and Robin Williams.


----------



## brianvds




----------



## brianvds




----------



## brianvds

This thread may also have been named "Which actors should play which composers?" and then one could have speculated a bit about what kind of quirks said actors may have brought to their roles (e.g. John Wayne making Wagner speak with an American accent etc.)


----------



## KenOC

brianvds said:


> This thread may also have been named "Which actors should play which composers?" and then one could have speculated a bit about what kind of quirks said actors may have brought to their roles (e.g. John Wayne making Wagner speak with an American accent etc.)


Cosima: But Richard, nobody's going to come to your opera house for a 16-hour production!

Richard: A man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------



## SottoVoce

brianvds said:


>


Malkovich would also make a very good Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## ahammel

brianvds said:


> This thread may also have been named "Which actors should play which composers?" and then one could have speculated a bit about what kind of quirks said actors may have brought to their roles (e.g. John Wayne making Wagner speak with an American accent etc.)


It would hardly be John Wayne's most misplaced role.


----------



## KenOC

A fine pair...


----------



## brianvds

SottoVoce said:


> Malkovich would also make a very good Sviatoslav Richter


Indeed, though the funny thing is that Sviatoslav Richter would not make a very good Mahler. 

Next project: See if I can find a photo of Tom Hulce that looks even remotely like Mozart, or of J. Murray Abrahams that looks even remotely like Salieri, or of Gary Oldman that looks even remotely like Beethoven. 

I do maintain though that Julian Sands is a dead ringer for Liszt. In fact, he looks more like Liszt than Liszt himself did. Or to put it a different way, if Liszt didn't look like that, he should have.


----------



## schuberkovich

Mozart:






=







lololol :lol:
joking


----------



## Mahlerian

schuberkovich said:


> Mozart:
> View attachment 17707
> =
> View attachment 17706


Hmm...not terribly similar there. Can't you find a better one?


----------



## Kieran

looks like


----------



## Weston

Kieran said:


> View attachment 17713
> looks like
> View attachment 17712


Yet Gary Oldman played Beethoven better than almost anyone else.


----------



## Weston

Here my stab at it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Hanns Eisler -










Wallace Shawn -


----------



## aleazk

Double post.------


----------



## aleazk

Ravel and actor Kevin Kline:


----------



## brianvds




----------



## hello

brianvds said:


>


Not seein' it - Gray's face is much shorter and stouter, his hair is more kempt, and he lacks a beard.


----------



## brianvds

And here's Justin van Bieberhoven, working on his Missa Adolescensis...


----------



## brianvds

hello said:


> Not seein' it - Gray's face is much shorter and stouter, his hair is more kempt, and he lacks a beard.


I couldn't get hold of a nice photo in which he looks more like Wagner.


----------



## hello

brianvds said:


> I couldn't get hold of a nice photo in which he looks more like Wagner.


So then he doesn't look very much like Wagner?


----------



## brianvds

hello said:


> So then he doesn't look very much like Wagner?


I don't know. When I saw him in the movie, he somehow reminded me of Wagner, but it appears I'm in the minority there.

Some of the lookalikes that others have posted here are truly quite uncanny, mind you.


----------



## Novelette

I always thought Jefferson Davis looked like Hector Berlioz.















At least, somewhat.


----------



## KenOC

Novelette said:


> I always thought Jefferson Davis looked like Hector Berlioz.


Hey, he does! Indeed. (to make 15 characters...)


----------



## Novelette

KenOC said:


> Hey, he does! Indeed. (to make 15 characters...)


Berlioz is the better of the two, by infinite degrees. And he had better hair!


----------



## Feathers

brianvds said:


> And here's Justin van Bieberhoven, working on his Missa Adolescensis...


That just...doesn't look right...at all...

I like the pun though.


----------



## superhorn

When I show photos of Glazunov to people, they think I look just like him ! I don't have the moustache, and I'm not as chubby, though .


----------



## Weston

This thread brings to mind once again the question of when was the comb invented.


----------



## brianvds

Weston said:


> This thread brings to mind once again the question of when was the comb invented.


Or what made the inventor think anyone would be interested.


----------



## ahammel

with a dash of









:hides from Eddie:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ahammel said:


> View attachment 17956
> View attachment 17957
> 
> 
> with a dash of
> 
> View attachment 17958
> 
> 
> :hides from Eddie:


found it! .................


----------



## ebullient




----------



## mstar

If Harry Potter was a musician....


----------



## Weston

Except for the nose maybe --

















and the ears, eyebrows and eyes. And chin and lips. But other than that, dead ringer.


----------



## Garlic

Alban Berg and Oscar Wilde


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Just the particular headshot of the actor:


----------



## Bellinilover

Franz Liszt (left) and the Russian baritone Vladimir Chernov (right):


----------



## Flamme

Novelette said:


> I always thought Jefferson Davis looked like Hector Berlioz.
> 
> View attachment 17728
> View attachment 17729
> 
> 
> At least, somewhat.


Lose the beard lol


----------



## lupinix

Garlic said:


> Alban Berg and Oscar Wilde
> 
> View attachment 28580
> View attachment 28582


I always thouht so too!


----------



## lupinix

edgard varese - james nesbitt


----------



## DeepR

Varese looks like Joachim Phoenix to me....


----------



## aimee

Who's who in this clip? 
Itzhak Perlman and James Levine


----------



## Bellinilover

Well, these two look similar because they are, in fact, related. United States political figure Matthew Lyon (left) and the baritone Sherrill Milnes in the role of Scarpia (right):


----------



## Bellinilover

I've long thought that the baritone Dmitri Hvorostovsky looks like the English painter J.M.W. Turner. (Sorry -- my picture of Hvorostovsky won't seem to upload, but here's Turner. Look up Hvorostovsky in the role of Eugene Onegin and you'll see the resemblance):


----------



## hpowders

Weston said:


> Except for the nose maybe --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the ears, eyebrows and eyes. And chin and lips. But other than that, dead ringer.


Good one!!!!!!!


----------



## stevederekson

Goya vs Beethoven








=


----------



## brianvds

stevederekson said:


> Goya vs Beethoven


And they both went deaf too.


----------



## hpowders

Beethoven looks like Goya? Oh boya!!!


----------



## aimee

Mischa Maisky vs. Sylvester Stallone 
just missing the headband and having the extra beard


----------



## hpowders

^^^^Yeah. I can see that. Stallone's classical music? "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star.... How I wonder Where You Are...."


----------



## Novelette

brianvds said:


> And here's Justin van Bieberhoven, working on his Missa Adolescensis...


Gag. "Bieberhoven"--good one! A little disturbing, though.


----------



## hpowders

An absolute nightmare.Two people at the absolute opposite sides of the morality scale.


----------



## Orpheus

brianvds said:


> And they both went deaf too.


Though, for a fair comparison, Goya would have had to go blind...


----------



## aimee

.










.


----------



## The nose

Anton Bruckner and Anthony Hopkins


----------



## aimee

Francis Poulenc (French composer) vs. Bruce Forsyth (English TV legend)








vs.


----------



## aimee

Alexander Borodin (Russian composer) vs. Gordon Kaye (English comic actor)








vs.


----------



## hpowders

^^^Come on!! That's the same guy!!!


----------



## aimee

hpowders said:


> ^^^Come on!! That's the same guy!!!


love your sense of humour!


----------



## hpowders

aimee said:


> love your sense of humour!


Thanks. In my opinion, you win first prize for the uncanny resemblances!


----------



## brianvds

Orpheus said:


> Though, for a fair comparison, Goya would have had to go blind...


And continued producing masterpieces of painting...


----------



## Symphonical

This one has always boggled me.














Must be an Austrian thing...


----------



## aimee

Gabriel Fauré vs. Johnny Depp


----------



## aimee

Austrian composer Alexander von Zemlinsky vs. British actor Charles Hawtrey


----------



## hpowders

^^^Good one. I can't tell them apart. I would ask both to whistle the first 3 bars of the Lyric Symphony. That should do it.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

aimee said:


> Austrian composer Alexander von Zemlinsky vs. British actor Charles Hawtrey


That is scary! I have to admit, I thought you might have made it up but a quick image search shows them to be almost identical ... but there is no suggestion of any genetic relationship on the mine of lazy internet authority ... although it does suggest "Charles Hawtrey was an accomplished musician (and had been a semi-professional pianist for the armed forces during World War II)". Mind you, it also suggests he flirted outrageously with George Best - my mind shudders!


----------



## brianvds

In this case, one has to wonder whether it is a lookalike or an identity...


----------



## aimee

English composer Benjamin Britten vs. American actor Jerry Orbach


----------



## hpowders

Uhhhhh.......no.


----------



## Itullian

aimee said:


> gabriel fauré vs. Johnny depp


amazing ..................


----------



## aimee

English composer William Sterndale Bennett vs. German composer Felix Mendelssohn


----------



## Itullian

yes...................................


----------



## aimee

Austrian composer Alban Berg vs. American actor Christopher Walken


----------



## aimee

Maestro Herbert von Karajan vs. Maestro Leonard Bernstein


----------



## hpowders

^^^^^Ummmmmmm........no.


----------



## Weston

While it's not exactly classical music oriented, I tracked down this thread because people who post stuff about Breaking Bad on Facebook make me want click their links thinking it's a story about Ian Anderson.


----------



## Sudonim

Alfred Brendel ...









and Michael Caine.


----------



## brianvds

Sudonim said:


> Alfred Brendel ...
> 
> View attachment 40080
> 
> 
> and Michael Caine.
> 
> View attachment 40079


Good one! Though I have to say, I'm not sure Mr. Caine is capable of assuming some of the expressions of profound grief that I have seen on Brendel's face, however great an actor he is...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Terry Hennessey (Derby County F.C., Nottingham Forest F.C. and Wales

View attachment 40110


Paul Hindemith

View attachment 40111


Actually, I should have used an earlier photo of PH than this...


----------



## techniquest

I think Alfred Brendle looks more like UK Politician Michael Howard...















Meanwhile, how about George Lloyd v Dame Margaret Rutherford?


----------



## Perotin

Sergei Sergeyevich Prokofiev in his youth looked a bit like Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin.


----------



## Jobis

Perotin said:


> Sergei Sergeyevich Prokofiev in his youth looked a bit like Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin.

















Am I not turtle-y enough for the turtle club?

(worst film to reference ever)


----------



## hpowders

Perotin said:


> Sergei Sergeyevich Prokofiev in his youth looked a bit like Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin.
> 
> View attachment 40245
> View attachment 40246


Similar baldness pattern, anyway.


----------



## AdmiralSilver

Well, I guess no one noticed that

Richard Strauss








Bernard Haitink


----------



## Perotin

Franz Liszt









Alfred Schnittke


----------



## senza sordino

Jimmy Page and Geert Wilders 


















Not classical, but I couldn't resist. Can you tell them apart?


----------



## Strange Magic

Perotin said:


> Franz Liszt
> 
> View attachment 41194
> 
> 
> Alfred Schnittke
> 
> View attachment 41195


I see a strong resemblance between the Liszt shown here and actor Kirk Douglas.


----------



## brianvds

Strange Magic said:


> I see a strong resemblance between the Liszt shown here and actor Kirk Douglas.


In that particular photo he also reminds me of Judd Hirsch. Or a youthful Bernstein.


----------



## brianvds

One or both of them will probably feel insulted by the comparison...


----------



## Pugg

senza sordino said:


> Jimmy Page and Geert Wilders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not classical, but I couldn't resist. Can you tell them apart?


I can, but then I will be prosecuted by admires of the last "person's " pic.


----------



## laurie

brianvds said:


> One or both of them will probably feel insulted by the comparison...


..... THIS! :lol::lol: I literally spit diet coke onto my iPad!
If this thread is a contest, Beethoven / Grumpy Cat are the winners, imo :lol:


----------



## brianvds

laurie said:


> ..... THIS! :lol::lol: I literally spit diet coke onto my iPad!
> If this thread is a contest, Beethoven / Grumpy Cat are the winners, imo :lol:


There is an intense debate among experts as to which of the two was the grumpiest.


----------



## laurie

brianvds said:


> There is an intense debate among experts as to which of the two was the grumpiest.


...... :lol: 
I'll have to go with Grumpy Cat as the grumpiest..... at least Beethoven _could_ smile,
if he ever wanted to.


----------



## Judith

Have always said thay Liszt looked like King Richard III! What does anyone else think??


----------



## brianvds

Judith said:


> Have always said thay Liszt looked like King Richard III! What does anyone else think??


It's the other way round: Richard III looks like Liszt. 

And they both look like Lorenzo de Medici. It's the hair, I think.


----------



## laurie

brianvds said:


> It's the other way round: Richard III looks like Liszt.
> 
> And they both look like Lorenzo de Medici. It's the hair, I think.


Being American, I had to google Richard III to see just _what _he looked like ~ 
& he looks just like Lord Farquad (sp?) from _Shrek_ ! :lol:
It's _gotta_ be the hair ....


----------



## hpowders

Christopher Lloyd and Sigiswald Kuijken.


----------



## laurie

hpowders said:


> View attachment 92936
> View attachment 92937
> 
> 
> Christopher Lloyd and Sigiswald Kuijken.


 It's the hair, again!


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> It's the hair, again!


Hair today; gone tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## Jacred

laurie said:


> ...... :lol:
> I'll have to go with Grumpy Cat as the grumpiest..... at least Beethoven _could_ smile,
> if he ever wanted to.


Yeah, I'd say Grumpy Cat too. Beethoven was more volatile than consistently grumpy.


----------



## brianvds

Is it just me, or is there a certain resemblance between Dmitri and Ralph?


----------



## laurie

brianvds said:


> Is it just me, or is there a certain resemblance between Dmitri and Ralph?


Hmmm ..... I think it's just you


----------



## Richard8655

It might be just me with this one too. (It's probably the Soviet aspect.)


----------



## Jacred

brianvds said:


> Is it just me, or is there a certain resemblance between Dmitri and Ralph?


No, I think it's the facial expression.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Why is it I never before wondered what Puccini would look like sporting only his t-shirt?















Could it be because I had never before pondered the king of the Queen?

We might now reasonably surmise that the inspiration for the album _A Night at the Opera_ came directly from, perhaps, _La Boheme_.


----------



## starthrower

Musician/Conductor look a likes. Levine and Perlman.


----------



## SONNET CLV

When I saw this album cover today, I was for a moment taken aback.









Of course that's conductor Herbert Blomstedt.

But just for a moment I was thinking of this English landscape painter whose images furnish the cover art for a series of Leonard Bernstein recordings. Too, I believe he has another job.

And, yes … I added the spectacles.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Add some spectacles and I think actor James Fleet could play Shostakovich, especially as Fleet often plays nervy and shy characters.


----------



## AeolianStrains

starthrower said:


> Musician/Conductor look a likes. Levine and Perlman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127575


This was already mentioned a few pages in, but agreed they did resemble each other greatly. They don't look alike any more, though.


----------



## flamencosketches

I think the younger Itzhak Perlman looked a lot like Franz Schubert. :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Yes, he does somewhat. Perhaps someone can do a paintbox job on the Perlman pic - change the glasses to an oval shape and extend the sideburns.


----------



## starthrower

AeolianStrains said:


> This was already mentioned a few pages in, but agreed they did resemble each other greatly. They don't look alike any more, though.


No, Levine looks like the bloated bag of excess he pursued in his predatory existence. Perlman looks like a pleasant chap.


----------



## John King

Conductor Paavo Jarvi & Vladimir Putin.














Gvantsa Buniatishvili & Salma Hayek.


----------



## John King

........Khatia & Elsa Lancaster.


----------



## John King

Zubin Mehta & Jeff Goldblum.


----------



## Simon Moon

Krzystof Penderecki









And brilliant philosopher, Daniel Dennett


----------



## John King

Accordianist Ksenija Sidorova & Olympic medalist figure skater Nancy Kerrigan.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

SONNET CLV said:


> Why is it I never before wondered what Puccini would look like sporting only his t-shirt?
> 
> View attachment 127552
> View attachment 127553
> 
> 
> Could it be because I had never before pondered the king of the Queen?
> 
> We might now reasonably surmise that the inspiration for the album _A Night at the Opera_ came directly from, perhaps, _La Boheme_.


Hahaha! Am I a bad person for finding this one particularly delightful?


----------



## BenG

Stephen Fry and Richard Wagner


----------



## Simon Moon

Great composer, Joan Tower









And Edith Bunker (Jean Stapleton)


----------



## SONNET CLV

Neil Diamond?









Or Bond? James Bond.


----------



## hammeredklavier




----------

